# "Lime in the Coconut" soap pics.....



## debb (Jul 20, 2010)

Used lime butter..which kept it's amazing scent...also used coconut milk...














just wished the green came out darker.... 
Thanks for looking...


----------



## BakingNana (Jul 20, 2010)

That looks positively yummy!  What percentage did you use for the lime butter?  Really...that is gorgeous soap!


----------



## tespring (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh, that looks so nice!  Great Job!!!


----------



## holly99 (Jul 20, 2010)

It's really pretty! I am also intrigued with the lime butter and the remaining scent. Cool!


----------



## IanT (Jul 20, 2010)

wow i never even heard of lime butter!!!?? those are cool soaps!! 


where did you get lime butter from?!?!? 


tooo interesting!


----------



## debb (Jul 20, 2010)

I got it because it was being discontinued...now I want more and its sold out.. It is Lime butter blend...I put it in soap calc as hydrog. soybean oil....


----------



## NancyRogers (Jul 20, 2010)

Stunning soap!  I'm also curious about this lime butter.  I'll be on the lookout for it.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 20, 2010)

Looks great! And you already answered the question I was thinking after you said you used lime butter.


----------



## BillJ416 (Jul 20, 2010)

Reminds me of a frothy ocean scene .Very cool soap ! Really curious about the lime butter too!


----------



## Lynnz (Jul 21, 2010)

Cool   Mmmmm wish I could smell it


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 21, 2010)

Lovely!
I have never heard of lime butter either, is there lemon butter also?
Is it produced for cosmetic use or as a food stuff?


----------



## emilaid (Jul 21, 2010)

It looks lovely!!


----------



## agriffin (Jul 21, 2010)

WSP has alot of different butters.

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/St ... me=Butters

most are shea butter, jojoba or sweet almond and then whatever the additive is...lime, lemon, cranberry, pom...etc.


----------



## debb (Jul 21, 2010)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> Lovely!
> I have never heard of lime butter either, is there lemon butter also?
> Is it produced for cosmetic use or as a food stuff?



Yes as someone said ...wsp...it was being discontinued as is the lemongrass and lavender...I think...
.From the reviews the Lime was the only one with a scent...and amazingly it stayed in the soap...I did add a small amt of coconut/lime fo...but I am sure I wouldn't have had to...I did order two containers...but am sad to see it is sold out....   ..should have tried it sooner....


----------



## debb (Jul 22, 2010)

BakingNana said:
			
		

> That looks positively yummy!  What percentage did you use for the lime butter?  Really...that is gorgeous soap!



18.75 % of Lime Butter...


----------



## MidwestSoaper (Jul 22, 2010)

fyi - OBN has lime butter and it's on sale - 2lbs for the price of 1lb.


----------



## debb (Jul 22, 2010)

Awesome!   Thanks...

Just checked...It's BOGO ..    ..I wonder if it has a scent to it...?


----------

